# Planta motriz



## panderetita1986

Hola gente....

¿Cómo se dice "planta motriz" de un vehículo? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## araceli

http://www.ala.aero/ala2/diccionario/dic_alfa_en.php?letra=P

Hola:

En el enlace de arrriba está traducido como power plant.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Hmmmm...I'm not sure what a power plant has to do with vehicles.


----------



## Dandee

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I'm not sure what a power plant has to do with vehicles.


 
I have the same doubt. I think such a power plant could be the vehicles' engine.

Dandee.


----------



## panderetita1986

Thank you for your help. Anyway I am a bit confused. I think that "planta motriz" refers not only to the engine but also to other elements of the car (sorry but I know nothing about vehicles). So I don't know if it would be correct saying "engine". But if "power plant" does not sound good to an American I would also hesitate in using that term. 

Any other suggestions??


----------



## gotitadeleche

Panderetita, I have found a couple of articles:

_One of the most common issues surrounding EVs (electric vehicles) today is their status as ZEVs (zero emission vehicles). Critics proclaim that EVs are simply "elsewhere emission vehicles" because they transfer emissions from the tailpipe to the smokestack. Although there are emissions associated with coal- and oil-fired *power plants*, smokestack emissions associated with charging EVs are extremely low (3). In fact, EVs can charge from zero emission sources such as nuclear, hydroelectric, solar, and wind power._ 

Also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_engine

Why don't you give us the context of the phrase? Perhaps we can be of more help if we have a full sentence.


----------



## panderetita1986

Sure, Gotita de Leche:

"Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia." Es un vehículo para bomberos. No tengo más contexto que este...

Gracias por su ayuda. Igual creo que Power Plant es lo que más se acerca hasta ahora.


----------



## Dandee

panderetita1986 said:
			
		

> Sure, Gotita de Leche:
> 
> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia." Es un vehículo para bomberos. No tengo más contexto que este...
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda. Igual creo que Power Plant es lo que más se acerca hasta ahora.


 
No había entendido bien tu pregunta, pero ahora si. No me cabe duda de que la traducción equivalente de *planta motriz* para un vehículo es *power plant,* que también integra al motor=engine. 
Yo, en tu lugar, la usaría sin dudar *power* *plant.*

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## panderetita1986

Muchas gracias, todos ustedes son de lujo...


----------



## ErOtto

panderetita1986 said:
			
		

> Sure, Gotita de Leche:
> 
> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y *planta motriz diesel propia*." Es un vehículo para bomberos. No tengo más contexto que este...
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda. Igual creo que Power Plant es lo que más se acerca hasta ahora.


 
¿Equivale el comentario en azul a lo que en España denominamos "generador diesel"?

¿No sería entonces "fuel-generator" en inglés?

Saludos
ErOtto

PS.- lo digo porque, para mi, en inglés power plant me suena más a "planta de producción de energía"


----------



## panderetita1986

En realidad creo que se presta a confusión porque "power generator" por ejemplo (puede ser un "diesel power generator") muchos lo traducen como "grupo electrógeno", lo cual creo que no es lo mismo que planta motriz. No sé si aclaro o oscurezco con este comentario....


----------



## ErOtto

panderetita1986 said:
			
		

> En realidad creo que se presta a confusión porque "power generator" por ejemplo (puede ser un "diesel power generator") muchos lo traducen como "grupo electrógeno", lo cual creo que no es lo mismo que planta motriz. No sé si aclaro o oscurezco con este comentario....


 
¿Oscureces?  

No, ahora en serio... al leer la frase, ver que se trataba de un vehículo para bomberos y, como sé que muchas cosas se dicen distintas *allá* y *aquí  *, lo interpreté como un generador. De ahí mi pregunta.

Dicho de otra forma... no entiendo muy bién a qué llamas planta motriz.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## panderetita1986

Yo tampoco, ese es el problema....

En serio: creo que se refiere al motor del vehículo y "algo más". Digamos que el motor es la parte principal de la plata motriz, que está compuesta por "otras cosas". Pero sé tanto de autos como de astrofísica...


----------



## ErOtto

panderetita1986 said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco, ese es el problema....
> 
> En serio: creo que se refiere al motor del vehículo y "algo más". Digamos que el motor es la parte principal de la plata motriz, que está compuesta por "otras cosas". Pero sé tanto de autos como de astrofísica...


 
Bueno, pues entonces vamos a desgranar la frase original...
(entiendo un poco más de "autos" que de astrofísica  )



> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia.


 
Unidad motobomba... qué entendeis *allá* por éste témino. En España diría que es un "coche de bomberos con un "artilugio para lanzar agua" (bomba).

de gran caudal ... idem *aquí*

con empaquetadura de bomba... sinceramente, "ni idea"

y planta motriz diesel propia... me sigue sonando a generador diesel incorporado  

¿Qué opinan los expertos foreros "conosureños"? aleC... ¿estás por ahí? (perdón a todos aquellos que no he nombrado... recién llegué... se dice así  )


Espero panderita que no te urja mucho...

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## kazijistan

A mí lo de "Power Plant" me suena más a "Central Eléctrica". A ratos pensaba que se podía traducir como "Cars Factory", pero después de leer las otras opiniones, está claro que no.


----------



## panderetita1986

Digamos que sí urge pero vale la pena la discusión.

Es un "vehículo motobomba" y el significado es el mismo acá y en España, es un vehículo para bomberos con una bomba para lanzar agua.

Creo que el gran problema - y quizás la gran solución - está en la palabra "PROPIA". Si se refiriera a la planta motriz como motor + "otras cosas"D) no haría falta aclarar que es "propia" porque supongo que todo vehículo la tiene. Pero si se refiere a "planta motriz" como "generador diesel", ¿por qué entonces no está escrito como "generador diesel", "generador de energía", "grupo electrógeno", que son palabras de significado un poco más "unívoco"?

El tiempo me corre así que creo que voy a hacer una aclaración en la traducción a menos que la iluminación definitiva surja en unos minutos....

Gracias a todos por su ayuda y voluntad.


----------



## rholt

"Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia."
Mi intento: 
"A high volume pump truck equiped with pump and it's own power plant."


----------



## Lagartija

rholt said:
			
		

> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia."
> Mi intento:
> "A high volume pump truck equiped with pump and it's own power plant."


Estoy de acuerdo con rholt. In addition to the more common use in the phrase "electrical power plant", a "power plant" can refer to any power source (often an internal combustion engine) that can supply the power required for uses other than driving a vehicle from one place to another. This means that you don't have to find a source of power for the pump at a particular location.... the on-board "power plant" will run all of the auxiliary systems at remote sites.


----------



## aparejador

rholt said:


> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia."
> Mi intento:
> "A high volume pump truck equiped with pump and it's own diesel generator."



...unless you are referring to the engine of the vehicle itself in a figurative way (the way Car and Driver Magazine often does.) if so I like, diesel power plant.


----------



## Mander

I vote for "generator".  In US English anyway, a power plant would be a place that makes electricity and not something portable.  A generator is both something I would expect to find on a fire truck, and usually diesel powered.


----------



## psicutrinius

"planta motriz", si se refiere a todo el conjunto que suministra potencia (más exactamente, en este caso, "par" o "torque", en inglés), sería "*powertrain*".

En el caso de un vehículo, el "powertrain" sería el conjunto motor/embrague/caja de cambios.

"Powerplant" se utiliza en aviación y designa el motor, completo con sus accesorios -es decir, el motor digamos "principal" ("prime mover"), con sus accesorios acoplados: Generador eléctrico, motores hidráulicos, etc...- y si además está "listo para colocar", es decir, tiene todos los carenados, se le denomina (coloquialmente), "power egg".

*Powertrain*

Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - _Cite This Source_


''For the album by .38 Special, see Drivetrain (album).
In a vehicle, the term *drivetrain* or *powertrain* refers to the group of components that generate power and deliver it to the road surface, water, or air. This includes the engine, transmission, driveshafts, differentials, and the final drive (drive wheels, caterpillar track, propeller, etc). _*Sometimes "powertrain" is used to refer to simply the engine and transmission, including the other components only if they are integral to the transmission*_. A vehicle's *driveline* consists of the parts of the drivetrain excluding the engine and transmission. It is the portion of a vehicle, after the transmission, that changes depending on whether a vehicle is front wheel drive, four wheel drive, or rear wheel drive.

El *énfasis en rojo* lo he puesto yo, naturalmente.

Una vez re-consultado el término (hasta poner la referencia hablaba "de memoria"), parece que se corresponde utilizando el significado enfatizado. Queda cierta duda de si es cierto que SOLO se usa para transmisión de vehículos (de movimiento), pero sigo pensando que es válido en este caso.

Creo que si se traduce el texto de panderetita:

*Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia.*

como

"_*High flow-rate pump with its own diesel-driven powertrain*_", deja muy claro el significado, incluyendo el "diesel" y -sin especificarlo- todos los componentes adicionales necesarios para que la bomba funcione a la perfección y de manera autónoma.

Hay que tener en cuenta, además, que en estos casos, el motor diesel suele impulsar la bomba vía todos los mecanismos de acoplamiento necesarios, pero directamente, es decir, el motor diesel no tiene por qué ser parte de un grupo electrógeno. Se tiene excesivo peso, menos rendimiento al final y más mantenimiento... para esta aplicación.


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Gracias a todos por su colaboración!


----------



## abeltio

rholt said:


> "Unidad motobomba de gran caudal con empaquetadura de bomba y planta motriz diesel propia."
> Mi intento:
> "A high volume pump truck equiped with pump and it's own power plant."


 
A packaged, high volume, diesel powered pumping unit

Entiendo que empaquetadura es una mala traducción del concepto de packaged unit.
Todas las bombas tienen empaquetaduras... pero poner la palabra empaquetadura como está en la oración... no tiene sentido técnico.


----------

